

Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (December 2011) - whoishiring

Please see this month's canonical post @ http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3300290
======
spicyj
Can we let this thread die in favor of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3300290>?

~~~
noahc
I think this is appropriate given how popular the other one is. But We should
be using the thread started by "whoishiring" as that is the unofficial
official thread of HN.

~~~
spicyj
Yes, but the creation of the other thread was somewhat appropriate given that
the script to post this one broke.

~~~
pasbesoin
Historically, if someone is looking for past "whoishiring" posts, this post
will point them to the anomalous post that handled/compensated for this
month's SNAFU. In that sense, it serves a purpose even though all of this
month's hiring communication is on the other post/thread.

